# Want To Start Carving



## Battenkiller (Oct 20, 2010)

I've always wanted to do this, but now's the time to start. I have a 357XP in decent shape and an old Stihl 011AV that runs good. What other saws and other stuff will I need to get? I have tons of regular woodworking tools, been at that for 40 years, just never chainsaw carved. Just need help mostly with that end of things.

Also, any good books/videos that suit a newbie carver? Dedicated websites?


----------



## twoclones (Oct 20, 2010)

There are plenty of videos to help... 
Google names like Mike McVay, Pat McVay, Steve Backus. 

Jamie Doreen's books on carving a bear and carving an eagle are good starting points. 
http://chainsawsculpture.com/

You should be able to get a dime tip bar, quarter pitch chain and sprocket for your 011 for detail stuff. Angle grinders with 24 grit sand disks are great for sanding on carvings. 

Mike McVay's 7 ez pieces video will show you that a great deal can be carved without the dime tip saw. 
http://www.whidbeystore.com/


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response, Two Clones. 

Man, I was hoping you'd tell me I had to buy a better saw. What would be a nice upgrade? Echo, Redmax, Stihl - I read a lot of good things about them. I thought I saw you mostly are a Stihl man. How are the others in your opinion?

How about that Makita 5012B electric? Working inside on cold days sure would be nice. 

BTW, seeing some of your work is part of the reason I'm getting interested in this again.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 23, 2010)

I do prefer Stihl but Husqvarna seems to be pretty good as well. I've used a few Echo saws and did not like them. 

If you get serious about carving, the Stihl ms200 costs twice as much as the ms192 and is worth every penny. In the mean time, I'd recommend learning to carve as much as possible with the roller tip bars. They're faster, cheaper, and less trouble than the carving bars. 

One thing which is very different from cutting firewood is that carvers tend to prefer bigger engines and shorter bars. It's easier to think artsy when you aren't waiting for your saw to finish a cut  

I have a Makita electric but rarely use it. No particular reason. 

Thanks for the complement


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey there. I am a newbie on this site, and I too have often wanted to get into carving. I found a bunch of Youtube how-to videos, your post has gotten me more interested. If you end up making anything, be sure to share some pics.


----------

